# DataStorm Users?



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Trying to wake-up an otherwise slow forum 

Any DataStorm users around here? We cannot use DataStorm with North American gear in Europe, we were told, even though it is exactly the same equipment with the exception of a small part. This small seemingly insignificant part is on European gear only to protect dealers from an influx of cheaper gear from the USA. Did I say it is the exact same gear 

Any one use a tripod system set up on the ground? I have seen European motorhomes with F1 MotoSat dishes around.


----------

